# Oophaga Sylvatica / Histrionica imports



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok I think I will try this again... my question is this..
what specifically is the reason that these species are rarely if ever imported? they are listed as near threatened and least concern (respectively)
I will start with what I have learned already, 
I believe that Colombia has completely shut off export, meaning that histrionica (although not threatened and apparently quite common within its range) would not be able to be imported, although documentation of this would still be appreciated.
sylvatica however occur in Ecuador as well (although they appear to be on a declining trend there) I have received no definitive word as to wether or not Ecuador allows export. 

any documentation or knowledge on this topic would be appreciated. 

thank you for your time,
james


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Decree INDERENA No. 39 of 9 July, 1985, forbids the collection of Dendrobates spp. from the wild for breeding (or other) purposes.

I got that from

IUCN Red List (version 2009.1) - Oophaga sylvatica

Brian


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I refer to the chapter on Caecilians in Captive Management Conservation of Amphibians and Reptiles where export from Ecuador is discussed and it is noted that they prohibit the export of virtually all vertebrates except for tropical fish (which is how caecilians can be laundered out of the country). 

Ed


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

When did that prohibition actually start? I remember getting my frogs sometime around 95-96


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks for the responses. these are both something i would like to someday try my hand at. specifically to experiment with very large enclosures (500-1000 gal). it seems that this may lead to more promising breeding opportunities. 

on a somewhat unrelated note; i am still somewhat unfamiliar with the import / export business (something i would like to learn more about, as i have recently been toying with the idea of moving to bocas del toro in the future) and would welcome a discussion on the legalities involved in LEGAL collection not only with these but other species and the politics involved.

i welcome posts and PM s to this regard.

thanks again
james


----------

